# Modern Arnis one Big Family



## dng1032 (May 14, 2002)

Sorry about this being so long but...
After keeping quiet in regards to the many different posts, and just reading and absorbing all that has been said. I have decided to put in my view point of Modern Arnis .  I want all to remember that I am just one person and am stating my observations and opinion on the state of things.  
	Introduction:  Just to give a little background on myselfMy name is David Ng.  I am 33 and have been training Modern Arnis since I was 20 with the Professor after being introduced by Master Rick Ward.  Ive been running a full time martial arts school for 10 years and have been teaching Modern Arnis as a separate curriculum as well as a Kung-fu curriculum and a Tai Chi Curriculum.  I am a LEO in Durham, NC (7 year LEO veteran). I had the honor of training with the Professor as many of you have.  I also have had the honor of being with the Professor the past couple of years before his passing as he had moved his weekday base of operation to Raleigh, NC since 1999. I am on the Board of Directors of the Professors I.M.A.F., Inc., (Dr. Schea, Chairman,  and as requested by the Professor).  I am a Filipino and am heavily involved with our local Philippine-American Association here in N.C.. (plug here for worthy cause in the Philippines) http://www.carolinamedicalmission.com  . I hold Modern Arnis very dear to my heart since it is part of my heritage and culture.  I am willing to train and learn with anyone with the right attitude and integrity.  (Time and money permitting of coursemy wife and 2 kids control that)
	A quick to hello to those who know me
This forum is slowly but surely growing in the right direction, promoting discussion of ideas and fellowship in Modern Arnis.  I hope that in the long run that we can get through the growing pains.   We all may be members of separate organizations; or independents; or new persons interested in Modern Arnis, but what we have in common is the love of the Art  that our Teacher/Father has left us to spread and develop for the future.  
Many of us had the honor and opportunity to train personally with Professor.  Whether it was at camp, seminar, in our homes, in the car, airport, hotel roomyou name it the Professor was always teaching/training/learning/developing Modern Arnis.  I believe it is very important for all students and instructors of every generation (70s,80s, 90s) under the Professor to be able to exchange ideas and experiences.  In my experience over the past 13 years, I find that for one to really understand what the Professor was teaching, especially now that he is gone, is that we must follow his development through training with different Generations.  Remember as the Professor always said, Change partners!   Each Era of Student/Instructor had/has an important role in the development of Modern Arnis.  Even more we must rely on each other to keep in touch with what has been taken away from usour teachers genius that was the glue that holds the different groups and personalities together  No matter what name/concept/art within art that you do, we all are training Modern Arnis.  Each of us has something to offerin the end all the information is the same because it came from the Professor.  Professor may have focused the past few years on Tapi-Tapi as the medium for his curriculum.  But Tapi-Tapi is not necessarily the curriculumthis is how I explain it to my studentsTapi Tapi as the Professor used it in the last years is the computer of Modern Arnis.  Now to make the computer run, you need the information and programsthese things would be the traditionals, striking styles, palis-palis, disarms, disarm counters, triangle footwork, angling, body shifting, sinawali, trapping, baiting, etc.  if  you get my drift. So again we all are doing Modern Arnis.  Remember training Filipino Martial Arts (any art ) is not about focusing on techniqueswe are developing skills that will give us the technique.  example  Try and remember 100 techniques from  single siniwali.  That would be pretty diffucult unless you have photographic memoryI dont.  Now instead train s. sinawali so well that your great skill in doing the motion allows you to flow into 100 techniquesnow that is more realistic.  That is Modern Arnis.  
Im sure there are many out there like myself that wishes that all groups find a venue to get together and share information, personal ideas, what the Professor may have taught that individual or group.  Just as Dr. Barber has proposed in another thread(Ive been thinking the same thing sir, but you have beaten me to the punch on broadcasting the ideakudos to you sir!)We should even as different organizations find a common ground to share.  Professor taught many people different things and told them many different things, but to reach the same goal in developing and promoting Modern Arnis.  
	Modern Arnis, presently is in a state of grievingit will be for awhilein the Philippine Traditionwe shall grieve for years to come.  Also in tradition, many of us were asked by the Professor to carry out certain tasks in furthering Modern Arnis. We must carry these tasks out or it is bad luck, bad chi, taboo or whatever you call itFilipinos are very superstitious and are very serious about these things.
The last few conversations I had on the phone with the Professor in the Summer of 2001, we mainly talked about how he loved all his students and that the Art be carried forward.  We all have been given tasksthe different groups, IMAF, Inc., WMAA, MARPPIO Delaney, Inc. etc. Each of these groups has their focus and the end result is the same  Continuing to Spread the Art of Modern Arnis founded by the only Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, Remy Amador Presas.  
The future of Modern Arnis is in good hands.  But we must make sure that we dont let the hands become idle.  Im sure that wont happen, but any type of Modern Arnis infighting will pretty much do the same thing as not doing anything at all.  Everyone will have their way of proceeding forward, that is ok.  We are all individuals and will always have our own ways of doing things.  But we must also follow the basic concepts that Professor laid out the groundwork for us Yes we will still argue on what those basics may bebut just shut up and do it and prove it in your studentsif they are growing and learning you are doing something rightAlso remember as Professor always said, Dont worry, just be happy!!!
  	My rambling may not be making sensesometimes when I get long winded I too get lost in my own wordsbut hopefully these ideas are common to many of us out there that have been quiet for so long
	Finally, (you  are probably going YEAHHHH!) I have had the opportunity of meeting, Roland Dantes in July of 2001 (we hosted him at our school in Raleigh per Professors request), the Presas Children (in Durham,NC April 2002), Rodel Dagooc (in Durham,NC April 2002),  Master Max Pallen (visited our seminar May 11th here in Raleigh).  All very nice and genuine people.  All with the same goals of spreading Modern Arnis, and all wanting to find a way to unify all of Modern Arnis (at least in a common training camp).  By meeting these different individuals it is nice to see we all have the same goals as I have stated abovewe can only be stronger by doing thiswe live in a big worldthere is room for all of us Speaking to folks such as Kelly Worden, and training with Tim Hartman, David Hoffman, Dr. Randi Schea, these long time students and teachers of Modern Arnisare going forward with the same conviction and resolve that the Professor had for his creationMay all of us share this together so that we may grow even strongerand preserve our Teachers Legacy!
	More to come when the mood hitsTake care and Maraming Salamat to all!  Mahal Kita Professor!
:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (May 14, 2002)

David,

Very well said. I could not have stated it better than you did. I'll be looking forward to seeing you and Roland at the Michigan camp. 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dng1032 _
> 
> *Sorry about this being so long but...
> 
> ...



David,

Glad to hear from you.

A real life data point to your comments.
In 1987 when I attended the Michigan Camp, I asked
the Professor, why did some people do the forms
this way and others that way? Why do people have
different applications of the same technique?

GM R Presas, replied, "I have taught them many 
different ways to do the same thing. So, when
they(we) meet, then they(you) will have something
to teach each other."

I do hope that we, all the students of Modern 
Arnis, can get together and work together and 
learn from each other.

Now I would like to make a comment here.
Perceptions are important when you are dealing
with people. Your intent, if it is not clearly
communicated then does nothing but confuse you,
when others have perceived something else.

I have talked to many of the leaders of Modern 
Arnis either in person or via the internet.
Those that gave me the impression they were 
concerned and cared to hear what we(I) had to say,
have had my verbal support. To those that either
have stated in writing that they care, but not 
shown it, or have come across as not caring or
as arrogant, etc., once again this is my 
perception, I either ignore them, or I wait for
time to cool down, and try again. As stated
elsewhere here in this forum and on others, the
intent of the written word does not have the 
advantage of body language. Now this forum allows
us to use smiley faces which sometimes help. But,
does not always completely communicate our intent.
As the Supreme Court stated, It is not the intent
but the impact of your actions, that matter.

I hope all of us can meet and get along, and for 
those of us that cannot, I hope we can at least
be professional and polite to each other.

Thank you for your time.

Rich

:asian:


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

It is great to have another brother use his voice. I have alot of respect for this guy. He's a good person. I will look forward to playing with you in Michigan.  

             mao


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

Just as a thought...wouldn't it be nice if not only could you get such a gathering together, but make it an annual event?  Not only get folks from all the groups together, but get them all out on the floor, together, during each others sessions, etc, sharing, and exploring.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *. .
> exploring.
> ...



Kaith,

Exploring a thought here, wow a novel concept.

Seriously, A good IDEA!

Rich


----------



## dng1032 (May 15, 2002)

Kaith,
I agree that some sort of annual event should occur.  As many organizations do even many  FMA groups have their gatherings or sama sama's with different instructors etc. to develop ideas and fellowship w/in FMA.  Modern Arnis has one of the largest following of students in the world in FMA. Now lets get these folks together.  Wouldn't that be an amazing feat?  We would just have to make a big sign...'Please Check all ego's at the door..."  "do not enter if unless you plan on having a good time"

Rich thanks for the response and the words of wisdom...

Mao, Whoopass...see you in  Michigan...


----------



## BRAM (May 15, 2002)

David: great post..if thats rambling..then I suggest you ramble on some more.
Professor would be proud of your post..
Maybe people will take some stock in it..and Dr Barbers comments as well..
Professor taught us all what we needed to make the Art within our Art...specifically and in general..
and you're right,,we need each other..
otherwise theres an incomplete picture..
again..great post..


bram


----------



## DoctorB (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dng1032 _
> 
> [DN]Sorry about this being so long but...
> After keeping quiet in regards to the many different posts, and just reading and absorbing all that has been said. I have decided to put in my view point of Modern Arnis .  I want all to remember that I am just one person and am stating my observations and opinion on the state of things.
> ...


----------

